# OG Sting Ray/BMX build



## butnut (May 24, 2020)

My thing was full restorations and customs in the 90s. Got out a dozen years later, most of my show bikes and all of my parts, sold. Now I'm retired and wanting to build again, wish I kept my stash of parts. Very lucky to find some parts here, and on ePay. A few of my local friends who stayed in the game, smart enough to keep their parts helped me out too. I was never into BMX. I was already driving and sold my customized Sears/Schwinn Krate. But after seeing my BMX junkie friend post pics and vids of the early BMX days when kids rode modded Sting rays, I just knew i had to build one. Almost have all my parts, will start building when I have everything. I have the coveted Ashtabula braced fork, just wanted to add a color splash to the kool cast name insert.


----------



## sworley (May 24, 2020)

Cool! Looking forward to see how this build progresses!


----------

